# Ok, who is the oldest here?



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 6, 2008)

Ivan has discovered something that sneaks up on some of us. It is age. We haven't done this for a couple of years now so I think it is time to discover who the Eldest is among us. 

Ivan is 56 now. I am thinking maybe a McFadden is probably older. 

So who is the Oldest here.

I am only 45.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Sep 6, 2008)

Not me... only 30!


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 6, 2008)

Ouch! You wound me. Ivan is soooooooooooo much older. I am only 55 (+32 days).

(You just wait Randy. My diet is at 81 lbs now (only 39 to go). When I get down to my svelte size, I'll post a pic and you will see that Ivan is obviously MUCH older.)


----------



## Athaleyah (Sep 6, 2008)

Not me... I am 37. But some days I feel like I'm the oldest here.


----------



## Grymir (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm 44. But I told somebody I've been cooking longer than you've been alive! I remember when I was told that, and now I've said it. Shesh.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 6, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> (You just wait Randy. My diet is at 81 lbs now (only 39 to go).



That is awesome, Dennis!

Okay, to be clear...I'll be 56 on December 10th.


----------



## kalawine (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm almost 47... spring chicken around here


----------



## BJClark (Sep 6, 2008)

> I'm almost 47... spring chicken around here





> Okay, to be clear...I'll be 56 on December 10th.



  I love these responses, I'm almost..I'll be..




> So who is the Oldest here?




I can honestly say in response to your question..it's not me..


----------



## kvanlaan (Sep 6, 2008)

Just 34. A wee sapling in a forest of Redwoods. 

(Surely Bob's getting up there. Bill too.)


----------



## ManleyBeasley (Sep 6, 2008)

30.


----------



## kalawine (Sep 6, 2008)

BJClark said:


> > I'm almost 47... spring chicken around here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When you're "fairly mature" like I am or well, you know... "just plain old" like Ivan  you tend to squeeze the most out of every last minute. For instance, on Dec. 18th I'll be 47. On Dec. 17th I will be "almost 47."


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 6, 2008)

38


----------



## LawrenceU (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm 44, today!!


----------



## JonathanHunt (Sep 6, 2008)

LawrenceU said:


> I'm 44, today!!



Happy Birthday, Stonewall!


----------



## rjlynam (Sep 6, 2008)

LawrenceU said:


> I'm 44, today!!


 
Well Happy Birthday !!


47 and feeling like I'm 29, but looking like I'm 30.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Sep 6, 2008)

49 and old beyond my years.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 6, 2008)

28 on the outside, 75 in my brain...


----------



## blhowes (Sep 6, 2008)

A year ago, I celebrated my half-century birthday.


----------



## jambo (Sep 6, 2008)

Just a young 50 and having just pulled a muscle running across a road, I get no sympathy from my wife who simply reminds me I am not a teenager any more.


----------



## dcomin (Sep 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday Lawrence!

I'm 44, but feeling old with a son who just went off to college. Last evening I had my youngest down at the park and another dad and I got to talking. Before long we sounded like a couple of old men sitting on a park bench lamenting "what's wrong with these kids today".... 

For my comfort, God has blessed me with a wife who is a full three months older than me (she turned 45 last week)... but she looks like she's 23.


----------



## kalawine (Sep 6, 2008)

lawrenceu said:


> i'm 44, today!!



happy birthday!


----------



## jwithnell (Sep 6, 2008)

Tsk! To ask a lady her age!


----------



## Richard King (Sep 6, 2008)

I am fifty three 
but I don't feel a day over 63!


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Sep 6, 2008)

You're all just a bunch of young whippersnappers. Surely I am not the oldest at 62.  I've got kids older than many of you.

I need to have my PB rank bumped up from Freshman to Senior on this basis alone.


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 6, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> 28 on the outside, 75 in my brain...



Amen brother. 

Only 29 here. 

Happy birthday to you, Mr. Lawrence.


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 6, 2008)

jwithnell said:


> Tsk! To ask a lady her age!



Just spill it. You run with the big dogs....etcetera.


----------



## Herald (Sep 6, 2008)

Age is all relative. We're all related to it.


----------



## Grace Alone (Sep 6, 2008)

LawrenceU said:


> I'm 44, today!!



We share the same birthday, Lawrence! But I'll be a nice, quiet Christian woman and not reveal my age!

Enjoy your day!


----------



## Mushroom (Sep 6, 2008)

Grace Alone said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 44, today!!
> ...


Happy Birthday to you both!

I'm 49, but if you calculate by mileage instead of just calendar, I think my odometer's turned a couple of times.


----------



## py3ak (Sep 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday Lawrence and Janis!


----------



## TimV (Sep 6, 2008)

48, and my 5th child got his driving permit last week.


----------



## Zenas (Sep 6, 2008)

23?


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 6, 2008)

py3ak said:


> Happy Birthday Lawrence and Janis!



Indeed!!!

Hey, I'm gonna go back to the way we speak of the truly young . . . in months (like my 19 month old grandson). I'm _only_ 661 months old. Oops, wait a minute, that sounds a whole lot worse. Oh well, let's just go back to "older than dirt."


----------



## panta dokimazete (Sep 6, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> py3ak said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Birthday Lawrence and Janis!
> ...



Indeedy duo!


----------



## Ivan (Sep 6, 2008)

py3ak said:


> Happy Birthday Lawrence and Janis!



Mega dittos


----------



## Devin (Sep 6, 2008)

Only 22. I feel like a kid here!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Sep 6, 2008)

They say you're only as old as you feel....

In that case I'm about 95. 

(Acctually I'm only a young 40)


----------



## christiana (Sep 6, 2008)

Well, I must admit to > 77 years! Am I too old to be here and have an opinion? I so love reading all the comments and putting in a word here and there!


----------



## Grace Alone (Sep 6, 2008)

christiana said:


> Well, I must admit to > 77 years! Am I too old to be here and have an opinion? I so love reading all the comments and putting in a word here and there!



I think there is a lot of wisdom to be shared by those with greater years! So you cannot be too old!!! I think it is terrific that you are here!


----------



## Grace Alone (Sep 6, 2008)

Thank you all for the kind birthday wishes!


----------



## greenbaggins (Sep 6, 2008)

I turned 30 in July, and was hoping for fewer comments about the moisture posterior to my organs of hearing, but no such luck.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Sep 6, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> I turned 30 in July, and was hoping for fewer comments about the moisture posterior to my organs of hearing, but no such luck.


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 6, 2008)

38


----------



## py3ak (Sep 6, 2008)

christiana said:


> Well, I must admit to > 77 years! Am I too old to be here and have an opinion? I so love reading all the comments and putting in a word here and there!



I think people should get more opinions as they get older, so you are actually more entitled to have opinions than the others who have posted on this thread.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Sep 6, 2008)

py3ak said:


> Happy Birthday Lawrence and Janis!



Double  ! and many happy returns.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Sep 6, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> ... let's just go back to "older than dirt."



Come on now, Dirt was a teenager when you were born. 

BTW - I'm 45. Does the "almost an age" thing work in reverse? As I get closer to 46 can I still tell folks that I'm almost 45?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 6, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Ouch! You wound me. Ivan is soooooooooooo much older. I am only 55 (+32 days).
> 
> (You just wait Randy. My diet is at 81 lbs now (only 39 to go). When I get down to my svelte size, I'll post a pic and you will see that Ivan is obviously MUCH older.)




We are running neck and neck on the weight loss thingy. But I have farther to go than you do. I want to go at least another 80 lbs.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Sep 6, 2008)

24...but I married older


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm 47. 48 in October.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 6, 2008)

grace alone said:


> christiana said:
> 
> 
> > well, i must admit to > 77 years! Am i too old to be here and have an opinion? I so love reading all the comments and putting in a word here and there!
> ...



*amen!!!*


----------



## LawrenceU (Sep 6, 2008)

Hey, thanks for all the birthday wishes. 

And, a very special, 'Happy Birthday!', to Janis!!


----------



## Christusregnat (Sep 6, 2008)

Devin said:


> Only 22. I feel like a kid here!



That's because _you are_.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 6, 2008)

I still cannot believe Mr. Baggins is *30*!!!


----------



## rjlynam (Sep 6, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> I still cannot believe Mr. Baggins is *30*!!!


 

He is !! I've known him most of his short life. Comes from good stock too !


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 6, 2008)

rjlynam said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > I still cannot believe Mr. Baggins is *30*!!!
> ...



Good to know!!! Just shocked to see how thorough he is and he is only two years older than me.

Makes me realize how much further I have to go.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Sep 6, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> rjlynam said:
> 
> 
> > Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> ...



How do you think I feel? I'm a year OLDER than the man!!!!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 6, 2008)




----------



## Theogenes (Sep 6, 2008)

I turned 50 on August 4th. I'm not missing my 40's, yet....


----------



## Ron (Sep 6, 2008)

47, soon to be 48. "And loving it." 

Ron


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm 31... and in 3 months I turn 32... which means my PT test standards get lowered! So I've got to find a way to get out of that October PT test and delay taking it until early December!


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Sep 6, 2008)

gonna be 31 on sept 27th.


----------



## bookslover (Sep 6, 2008)

Devin said:


> Only 22. I feel like a kid here!



22? I've got socks older than you!


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Sep 7, 2008)

bookslover said:


> Devin said:
> 
> 
> > Only 22. I feel like a kid here!
> ...



OLD SOCKS!! Not something I'd brag about!


----------



## Athaleyah (Sep 7, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> bookslover said:
> 
> 
> > Devin said:
> ...



I don't know. Socks that would actually last 22 years must have been loved and nurtured. I might brag about that.


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 7, 2008)

bookslover said:


> Devin said:
> 
> 
> > Only 22. I feel like a kid here!
> ...



 My socks wear out faster, I guess. But I still have a pair of Carhartts from 25 years ago. Still fit, too.

Turned 50 last May.


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, I'm about in the middle... I turned 36 in July. 

Does that mean I'm middle-aged?


----------



## Christusregnat (Sep 7, 2008)

Anton Bruckner said:


> gonna be 31 on sept 27th.



gonna be 31 on October 12th. I knew there was a reason I liked you


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Sep 7, 2008)

I turned 66 March 21 -- what I tell the youngsters who bust my chops ("Gramps, you're too old to play volleyball with us", and me a former competitive gymnast!) is, "All things being equal, I'm a lot closer to my eternal youth than you pups."


----------



## RTaron (Sep 7, 2008)

victorbravo;462605


> But I still have a pair of Carhartts from 25 years ago.



Good Old Carharts! 

I've got 5 years on you Victor. 
I turned 55 last Feb.


----------



## Quickened (Sep 7, 2008)

I will turn 26 at midnight


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 7, 2008)

Quickened said:


> I will turn 26 at midnight



Happy birthday to you!

Next question, who is the heaviest?


----------



## Curt (Sep 7, 2008)

*Young elder*

At a mere 63, I feel like a whippersnapper compared to the wise Christiana!


----------



## Catechist (Sep 8, 2008)

I heard somewhere that statistics show that people who have the most live the longest!

Now 46 but with a Wii fit age of 45


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Sep 8, 2008)

Kevin, do books count?

I did talk my way into that volleyball game (I put up the net, after all!) at the church picnic. But I ended up breaking a rib (bumping into a guy as we both went for the ball), though I didn't tell the guys about it for a long time. Finally I did fess up. The thing about age is one's bones can get brittle. I'm learning I have to tone down my activities a little.


----------



## Scott Shahan (Sep 8, 2008)

I am 14,190 days young

happy birthday Janis


----------



## Christusregnat (Sep 8, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> I turned 30 in July, and was hoping for fewer comments about the moisture posterior to my organs of hearing, but no such luck.



Whhhhhippper Schnnnnapper! I turn 31 in October....


----------



## ww (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm a little late to the party, 38 years old, just celebrated my 3rd Wedding Anniversary and don't have any children yet. I'd like to be a Dad by 40 so put that in your prayers if you would be so kind.


----------



## nicnap (Sep 9, 2008)

27


----------



## kalawine (Sep 10, 2008)

whitway said:


> I'm a little late to the party, 38 years old, just celebrated my 3rd Wedding Anniversary and don't have any children yet. I'd like to be a Dad by 40 so put that in your prayers if you would be so kind.



Whew! As tough as it is for me having a 15 yr old and a 13 yr old at 46 I can only imagine becoming a dad at 40. I will pray though.


----------



## Confessor (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm 18...


----------

